# THE RUNWAY > Adventure Travel Forum >  adventures  travelling

## tranzysmitha

Are you like adventures places in  traveling time ?

----------


## brianjones

Yes! I'm so into adventurous places because I love traveling! I bet there are a lot of people who are also into the same thing. I can't blame them. I love the thrill and the joy in discovering new things. Although, I also have to admit that it's a bit tiring at times. Enlisting the expertise of a sleep assistant may seem odd at first, but business travelers should give it a chance. Getting to sleep on time can give them the advantage they need.

----------


## Marry

Yes, I really love adventurous tour especially when you go with your friends. I visited last year Thailand and Malaysia for this tour and I really enjoyed with my friends.

----------


## SN2015

Yes!!!!! i love adventurous place  in travelling time. India is a land that offers umpteen number of adventure options to the travelers coming here. From mighty Himalayan peaks to serene Goa beaches, you will find lots of adventure destinations to try out your strength. Best adventure places in India and the hottest options of adventures in India are given below:
KONKAN
MUMBAI
SHIMLA
LEH
LADAAKH
These are some best places for adventure. To know  more details about adventurous activity at konkan, Refer konkan railway.

----------


## jeffronald19

Of course we all like. It is just another way to collect memories. I prefer unplanned adventurous trips  :Wink:

----------


## hangraolytam

Yes, I really love adventurous tour especially when you go with your friends. I visited last year Thailand and Malaysia for this tour and I really enjoyed with my friends.

----------


## davidsmith36

Adventure travel is a type of niche tourism, involving exploration or travel with perceived (and possibly actual) risk, and potentially requiring specialized skills and physical exertion.

----------


## davidsmith36

Adventure travel is a type of niche tourism, involving exploration or travel with perceived (and possibly actual) risk, and potentially requiring specialized skills and physical exertion. Adventure tourism has grown in recent decades, as tourists seek out-of-the-ordinary or "roads less traveled" types of vacations, but measurement of market size and growth is hampered by the lack of a clear operational definition.

----------


## davidsmith36

Adventure tourism has grown in recent decades, as tourists seek out-of-the-ordinary or "roads less traveled" types of vacations, but measurement of market size and growth is hampered by the lack of a clear operational definition.

----------


## KindaichiShota

Yes!! For me its like a challenge, which I have to overcome.  :Smile:

----------


## Poppin

Well, I must admit, traveling without any adventure is just tasteless to me.

----------


## rock45

this is the one of most amazing thing if you get any adventure place in your traveling then does n meter how much long is your traveling you never tired

----------


## rosejacob

Yes I like adventure traveling  :Smile:

----------


## wesleyjones

Definitely, I would like adventures places in traveling time. Mostly, Enjoy beach place adventures activities.

----------


## Vestongen

Nice thread!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Vestongen

Lots of interesting things!

----------

